# Backgound nicht wiederholen und zentrieren



## dermacz (16. Januar 2004)

Hi,
ich habe ein 
Problem. Ich möchte das mein BGimage zentriert ist und das es sich an den Rändern nicht wiederholt, sodass ein kleiner weißer rand bleibt.

plz help


----------



## Das-Em (16. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" text="#000000" style="background-image:url(../bilder/hintergrundkacheln.gif); background-repeat:no-repeat; background-position:bottom right">

Statt nach rechts, kann ein Bild ebenso nach links (left) oder mittig (center) ausgerichtet werden.

Soll die Grafik links oben zu sehen sein, verwendet man:

<body bgcolor="yellow" style="background-image:url(../bilder/deinbild.gif); background-repeat:no-repeat; background-position:top left">

Es sind sogar Prozentwerte möglich: 

rechts oben entspricht 100% 0% 
oben mittig entspricht 50% 0% 
mittig entspricht 50% 50% 
unten entspricht 50% 100% 
unten links entspricht 0% 100% 

Netscape 6 - OK 
Internet Explorer 5 - OK 
Opera 4 - OK 
Netscape 4 - fehlerhaft 
ältere Browser - nein


----------



## dermacz (17. Januar 2004)

danke das hat geholfen


----------

